# Split Buttcrack?



## jamilea

I'm embarrassed to ask but this is the 2nd time in the last 6 months that this has happened. The upper part of my buttcrack just splits for no reason. I wake up like that. I usually just put some hydrocortisone cream on it and it goes away. That's what I did last time anyways.

Do you know why this happens?


----------



## Astra

oooooooooooooooooooooooooo ouch!
they bloody kill!
I tend to keep mine dry, cos I found putting cream on just prolongs them!
xxx


----------



## jamilea

Wait a minute! Is this Crohn's/IBD related? Or related to the GI?

I also had them on the corners of my mouth that went on for 6 months. Finally something with Lidocaine in it healed them and they went away. 

I don't have any STD, I've been checked out.


----------



## Mary

That happens to me too. It hurts!!!


----------



## jamilea

Okay, do you ladies notice that this happens before an attack comes on?


----------



## Crohn's 35

I get the butt split if I sit to much or ride the fourwheelers too fast.  Soft cushions can make it worse. spreads your cheeks apart.  If it happens I use calmoseptine and goes away almost within a day.  The corners of your mouth can be two things, dehydration or lack of Vitamin C.


----------



## jamilea

I definitely am not dehydrated. All I do is drink liquids. My vitamin levels are all good.

So dunno. The only thing I can do is attribute it to what's going on because it all seems like a pattern when it all started, etc.


----------



## kello82

yep i have experienced the buttcrack crack as well. ouchies. makes sitting on the toilet even more painful lol.
and from what i remember i dont think i could ever tell ahead of time...like before it started. 

i get the ones in the corner of my lips too and those i can catch REALLY early. it just starts to hurt a teeny bit and i start putting med on it right away. they used to get so bad and ugly, but since ive been treating them early they dont get as bad.

oh and on the buttcrack crack i also used to put vaseline. or petroleum jelly same thing. it didnt do anything to fix it of course, but it made it feel better.....kept things soft so that it didnt dry up and recrack over and over again.


----------



## jamilea

Okay so is this stuff IBD related? Or something else? 

I have not been diagnosed yet.


----------



## Lisa

Yep - just had one heal up actually.....the skin there for me is very thin also (and scarred from so many??).....so I have to be careful.  I usually just try to keep it dry but moist...lol.....a balance of the 2.....


----------



## Crohn's 35

Ha, notice the guys haven't touched this thread maybe it is hormonal?:ybiggrin:


----------



## jamilea

Maybe there's a football game on!


----------



## cally

anal fissures are very common in infants, women after giving birth, and people with Crohn's disease. that's not to say the rest of the world can't get them once in a while either  get it checked out to be sure


----------



## CyCrohn'sGuy

Just got out of hospital yesterday after surgery and lying down for 15 days in practically the same position did no favours to my butt crack crack.  It's also very dry and sore so I used some johnsons moisturizer to soften it which seems to help a little.

Costas


----------



## Crohn's 35

Vaseline works better or zinc cream but then you will stick to the sheets.  The bleach in the sheets dry your skin out.  Hope you get better soon and outta the hospital !


----------



## Rebecca85

Owie owie owie! Mine is prone to cracking when I've been sweating a lot, as sweat tends to collect there. I also get eczema, which seems to play a part.

When I was little I used to get the cracks in the corners of my lips, under my ear lobes and in the corners of my nose.  They happened more often in winter.

I think 'dry but moist' is the key, I try to use a baby wipe followed by tissue to gently clean and dry it, then dab a teeny bit of baby lotion on. (incidentally, my boyfriend told me I smelled like my baby niece, I just hope he means when she's clean!)


----------



## DustyKat

If it is due to sweating or moisture then a lot of people without Crohns also suffer with this problem from time to time. 

Dusty,


----------



## oldcrohn

I get the crack crack too!! Also, the cracks on sides of mouth could also be due to low iron if you bleed a lot so have that checked.


----------



## schnicken

I came on today to search specifically for this!

I always get this when I have to re-start working out at the gym. Very weird. I put some polysporin on it, but going to the bathroom too much makes it worse as well.

Anyone ever mention this to their doc?


----------



## Keona

I asked this question about a year ago and I think I got a lof of responses like "keep it dry" or it is from sweating.  I dont think it is.  I cant find the link to show you but will look...

I do the same ..use cortisone creme... I have so many different tubes for various parts of my body - no offence but I am glad I am not the only one...   The more I read on the forum the more I shake my head and say "yep..."  kinda makes me sad but at the same time grateful I am not alone in all of this...


----------



## MomofIBD's

My son suffers from these. They bleed & hurt something awful. The GI Dr. knows about them & he always takes a look to see how the bum is doing. He prescribed 2.5% hydrocortisone ointment for it. The Dr. also told him to keep himself very very clean & sitz baths help with healing & pain. He uses a LOT of baby wipes, they don't have alcohol & come without purfumes. I hope this helps.


----------



## Keona

holy crap momofIBD's  ... you have soo many people in your family who have it... sorry


----------



## oldcrohn

First of all: Keona, good luck on your surgery. It's not so bad. I'm on day 8. Tell them you want nothing but the Morphine pump set every 15 minutes for pain. They gave me a stupid epidural that made my leg numb but didn't help my belly. The angels sang when I got that pump and life was good again. Figured you can just start out that way. I'm here for you if you have ANY questions at all. Nothing you can ask can be too intimate or embarassing.

Also, on those cracks. I think they are from taking many hot baths, from too low iron and maybe even being dehydrated. I found the best thing for it it Aquiphor you can get from any pharmacy over the counter.


----------



## Sorbys

Just to act as a control, if I am a Crohnie, I'm just developing it.  I'm a newb as opposed to advanced user.  I had a one month long sore in the corner of my mouth in the fall of '92 (I was 11), but nothing since.  I've never had a split butt (except if sit wrong on the toilet, but that takes a lot and doesn't require treatment).

By the sounds of things, I'd be willing to bet it's Crohn's related, and specifically those who've advanced to all myriad symptoms.  If skin symptoms outside the GI tract are commonplace, makes sense all the mouth-to-bum fissures would be, too.  I'm pretty sure my dad got the bum stuff, but it wasn't something he would have been announcing to me. ;D

Glad to hear they're fairly easy to treat.


----------



## Keona

Thanks JoAnn
I appreciate the offer and may take you up on it.  I am hopeful that it will be okay..   I am sincerely looking forward to getting some answers mainly - sounds a little twisted looking forward to surgery  I dont know why but am confident all will go as planned (laparoscopy).


----------



## oldcrohn

Don't want to pry but are they doing more of a diagnostic surgery?


----------



## Keona

no, I am having all the cysts, adhesions and chocolate spots removed.  They think my intestines might be stuck to my other organs or pelvic wall, etc.  Something is also affecting my bladder  (I haven't "authorized" the leakage.. )  Diagnostic is considered minor and the "treatment" is considered major...  I keep telling them to call it a "procedure" as opposed to surgery and they aren't finding it funny (I am sort of joking when Im telling them this )... I had the diagnostic lap done and I was only down for about 2-3 days.  They told me I would need 2 weeks... but longer if they have to change to laparotomy.  They are checking out my intestines though and if they are really bad, my GI is on call and the resection can be done then.  My OBGYN hopes the GI can do the resection on a later date after I have had chance to be on prednisone for a bit. (OBGYN's are trained to do resections as well)..  They are taking biopsies for both; endometriosis, crohn's..  I don't think it will be too bad for some reason.


----------



## MomofIBD's

Keona I just take things one day at a time. I'm not the one going through the pain! I'm just the one who watches all my loved ones suffer!!! Thinking of you & all that your about to go through!


----------



## Keona

I dont know..sounds like you are also the one going through the pain too... just in a different form..

Thanks!  At least my butt isnt cracked right now


----------



## oldcrohn

Hi K, it's so weird because you sound like me: I've had Crohns for 23 years and Endomitriosis for 10. Back in October I got a full hysterectomy and they thought the endo was holding my uterus to my bowel so we had a colorectal surgeon standing by. Turned out, I got lucky. It was a fibroid outside my uterus that looked like endomitrial loops. So I wound up only having the hysterectomy. Then I never felt better so they found a stricture in my terminal ileum and now I had a resection on 3/30. I'm looking forward to no surgery for a while. You will get lucky too and I will pray for you.


----------



## Keona

Thanks JoAnn
I just keep telling myself that it will all be okay.
I will connect with you about your surgery.  I hope you are doing okay and recovering quickly 
Thanks for the kind wishes!


----------



## Keona

OH... and i am sure some people heard this before but I giggle every time I see this thread.  When I was in public school, a kindergardener passed me in the hall on his way to the library and asked me
"If you had 10.00, what would you do with it?"
I said I didn't know..
he replied, "Id buy a new butt...mine has a crack in it"...


----------



## lostpanda

CyCrohn'sGuy said:


> Just got out of hospital yesterday after surgery and lying down for 15 days in practically the same position did no favours to my butt crack crack.  It's also very dry and sore so I used some johnsons moisturizer to soften it which seems to help a little.
> 
> Costas


 Hey Guy Hope your surgery went well.  I did the exact same thing after I had my last surgery.  When I told the nurse that my butt hurt, she asked me how often I was changing position in the bed. I told her that I really hadn't moved at all, she gave me hell for that.   Good luck with recovery..


----------



## lostpanda

jamilea said:


> Maybe there's a football game on!


There is more to life than football.... Well let me think on that


----------



## Keona

I only like when the football players "cuddle"


----------



## Ekaj

*Fibre!!!*

Psyllium husks specifically. It seems counter-intuitive but fibre can bind really watery stool together and personally I find it is the watery stool that creates the cracks!

Take it in the morning. Start small (teaspoon). I'm up to 4 tablespoons/day.

Ask a naturopath about it.


----------



## Nini

I have just realised this is a very old thread, but was searching the net for info on split skin between the buttocks, I have IBS, AS, Fibromyalgia....for 20 odd years have suffered this butt crack split, it can get pretty painful and depressing having this, I notice all the comments, it started with me after I had kids, it seemed to particularly flare up just before my menstrual period, Dr's are no help just prescribing anti-biotic/steroid creams, one GP said it was a type of Eczema and often stress brings it on, the only time i ever seemed to 'cure' it was when i took high dose pro-biotics for a few months, it was amazing to be free of it, but i had money issues and couldn't afford to continue it and when i stopped taking it the problems returned bad as ever....going to try and give it another go...


----------



## Fawz

split butt crack & split side of the mouth (where the top lip meets the lower lip - both ends) signs of lack of folic acid. eat foods rich in folic acid


----------



## tjorgensmith

I get that quite often also. So painful! I alternate hydrocortisone and antifungal creams. I find that to be most effective. Hope you find relief.


----------

